# Happy New Year



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Happy heatlhy and prosperous 2007 to everyone!*

Here's a toast to the future, 
A toast to the past, 
And a toast to our friends, far and near. 
May the future be pleasant; 
The past a bright dream; 
May our friends remain faithful and dear.

~ Anonymous

===================================

In the New Year, may your right hand always be stretched out in friendship, 
but never in want.

~ Traditional Irish toast


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy New Year 2 all hope its better than the last


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"MERRY NEW YEA-UH!"

"That's Happy New Year. In this country, we say Happy New Year."

A little *Trading Places *humor there. Here's hoping everyone here has a better year than last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cheers to all!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy New Year!

May 2007 be a year filled with happiness and good health to all!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy new year guys!!!!! DRINK UP!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Have a happy and safe New Year's night everyone


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Surely we here in the forum can come together and scrape up some bail money. 

Screw safe...... have fun.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy New Year

A toast to all for a healthy and happy 2007 

Hell I might even get remarried this year


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

*Its Official....HAPPY NEW YEARS*

Happy New Years....ball just fell....best wishes to yal all....lova ya all...have a great and happy new year! Best wishes to all u guys!!!!!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy new year.....Hope its a good one!!!!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

The ball is dropping here in Oregon in 6 minutes, Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy New Year my friends!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Feliz ano nuevo to everyone! Any hangovers today?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Nope ! No hangover here!!!!!  

Didn't even touch alcohol last night - not even the bubbly that was chilling for a midnight toast. 

So 2007 is off to a good start.

Happy New Year everybody.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Who said anything about being sober enough to have a hangover happy hic newyear


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I sent my wife out to find the most obnoxious hat she could find. This is what she came up with.










What do you think?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

i love it slimy thats one crazy hat


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

its missing lights


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy New Year to all. Wasn't drunk on New Year's Eve (was the designated driver) but had fun at a friend's house. I still didn't get up until 11:30 on New Year's Day.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy New Years yall! I didnt do nothing on New Years, just sit back and watch the ball drop.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy New Year, ya buncha freaks!

(I mean that in the best possible way)

I didn't do CRAP for NYE... except get rid of the kids and have a nice kidless house for a few hours. At night. With the man. In the dark.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!

Another year down.... Where does all the time go?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy New Year All
I went to bed at 9:00 New Years Eve
Why?.....
Beacause I went to Pasedena, Ca. and saw the Rose Parade
We had to be up at 5:00am to get good seats
All the flowers,and the work that goes into the floats,its beyond description 
Go see it once in your life. 
BTW the Star Wars floats,amazing...


----------

